# Best way to upgrade?



## jason.impel (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey guys, I am looking for the best way to upgrade. I currently have a decent system, but trying to make it better. The main issue is that I need a legitimate copy of Windows. Instead of buying the parts as I had planned, I figured maybe it was good to buy a complete system from a manufacturer because the windows would be installed already. Is there a good manufacturer to go with if all I mainly care about is an AMD processor and a decent motherboard.

Also, does anyone know about Student copies of windows? Ones you can get if you are a college student. Do those have the capability to upgrade?


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Take a look at http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1576699&Sku=E400-T6520

Many people bad mouth eMachines, but I've have nothing but good to say about them and they have performed well. The unit shown should come with XP OS. Browse around on the tiger site, you will find others more to your liking or price range.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You know we in a way have to thank eMachines for coming out with the cheap PC that you could not really do much with or upgrade much because it was after they came out prices on PC's started coming down and prices all over droped. They made lots of money and got better. But also look at how lots of PC brands are made today that use there own parts that did not use to. Gateway now owns eMachines.


----------

